# Display dios for photographing



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I have set up a small table with several props that are all interchangable... I cut pics from magazines, collect post cards, and take a few of my own pics for the back drops... I have a few different light set ups that help too... With this small dio set up you can get many different realistic looking pics like these... It's real easy to do !!!*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great Idea! I need to do something similar for slotcars that I may sell. Sure it will make them more noticable to potential bidders. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mustangman those photos look great. Thanks for sharing a very neat idea.

RK


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

I always like to see how others shoot thier pics. Thanks for sharing. I also like the way you post project pics of your customs. It gives me lots of ideas! You do great work.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I was just thinking something similar for shooting my 1:72 airplanes! Those setting help define the model, they give context. Great idea, and nicely done.


----------

